# Trying to make a house rock



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to make my house have a sound system for 3 areas. I hope I can explain my situation as best as I can so you can help me decide what I need. 

I'm going to run 2 USB ports from the wall to the sound system so people can bring their flash drives/mp3 players and play their music without having to go upstairs. One USB port in each room except outside. I would also like the system to be able to handle 7.1 surround for the living room, we have a blu-ray player and I'd like to run HDMI for it.

The two inside rooms should have 4 speakers a piece and a subwoofer. The outside deck area will also run 4 speakers and a sub but they will be waterproofed. As said before, the living room would probably have 7.1 but 4 speakers per zone and subs would be the minimum I'm looking for.

I want to be able to control the sound system, which will be placed upstairs, from either the game room or the living room (which is on opposite sides of the house). If I can control it via remote rather that a panel on the wall, that would be better. 

So my questions are, can you recommend any products which will: allow more than one remote or control panel, allow for multiple USB inputs, handle muliple subs and speakers, and be able to play the same music in all the rooms or choose different music per room.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The system you're envisioning is complex and well beyond most home theater installations. It will also be expensive. I suggest it would be worth while to hire a professional to help design and install it. Even programming the necessary controller is beyond what I'd be comfortable tackling.


----------



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, it is quite a challenge. I just got a response back from harman-Kardon about their products; I'll look into some similar products that are cheaper. But if you think the sound system is confusing, my network setup is just as crazy. Thanks for trying though.


----------

